# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  तेजी से वजन घटाना नुकसानदेह हो सकता है

## Krishna

वजन घटाना  कैसे हो सकता है नुक्सानदेह  .// जानते हैं इस पोस्ट में ...

----------


## Krishna

तेजी से वजन घटाने से आपको मानसिक तनाव और उदासी भी हो सकती है। तेजी से वजन घटाने की इस तरीके को पद्धति अपनाने के पहले आपको बहुत सावधान रहने की आवश्यकता है। यह आपको ये तरीका वजन कम करने में आपकी मदद कर सकती सकता है परंतु परिणाम अधिक समय तक नहीं रहते। तेजी से वजन घटाने वाले 60-70 फीसदी तक लोगों को फिर से वजन बढ़ने की शिकायत होती है। एक्सपर्ट मानते हैं कि वजन घटाना 50 फीसदी जंग जीतना है, तो उसे मेंटेन करना बाकी 50 फीसदी जंग जीतने के बराबर है। इस बारे में विस्तार से जानने के लिए यहां पढ़ें।

----------


## Krishna

...................................

----------


## Krishna

*तेजी से वजन घटाने का के नुकसान * वजन कम करने और उसे मेंटेन करने के लिए कुछ बातों का ध्यान रखना जरूरी है। सबसे पहले वजन तेजी से घटाने की कोशिश न करें। महीने में 2 किलो (ज्यादा-से-ज्यादा 3 किलो तक) वजन घटाने का टारगेट सही है। अगर बहुत तेजी से वजन घटाएंगे तो उसके लौटकर आनेवापस बढ़ने के चांस भी ज्यादा होंगे। वजह यह कि तेजी से वजन कम करने के लिए लोग क्रैश डाइटिंग पर चले जातेकरने लगते हैं। इससे बॉडी का मेटाबॉलिजम  कम होता है। फिर जब नॉर्मल डाइट पर लौटते हैं तो मेटाबॉलिज्म कम होने की वजह से वजन तेजी से बढ़ जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

*फिर से बढ़ जाता है वजन*जल्दी से पतला होने की ललक में अकसर लोग किसी भी चीज का त्याग करने को तैयार हो जाते हैं जो उनके लिए जानलेवा भी हो सकता है। यों भी विभिन्न शोध बताते हैं कि डायटिंग करते हुए जब हम तेजी से वजन कम करने की कोशिश करते हैं तो उसका हमारे स्वास्थ्य पर बुरा प्रभाव पड़ता है। क्रैश डायटिंग करने का एक मुख्य परिणाम रक्तचाप कम होना होता है। यही नहीं य भूखे रहने के बाद जब भी हम कुछ खाते हैं तो वह हमारी सामान्य खुराक से अधिक होता है। इसलिए बिना सोचे समझे की गई डायटिंग स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकारक ही होती है। नियमित एक्सरसाइज मोटापा दूर करने का सबसे अच्छा उपाय हैंहै। व्यायाम न केवल आपका वजन कम करता है अपितु आपके स्वास्थ्य पर भी अच्छा प्रभाव डालता है। विवेकपूण्रबैलेंस  ड डायटिंग के साथ व्यायाम करके आप आसानी से अपने शरीर का वजन घटा सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*मेंटेन करने के लिए*वजन को लगातार कम करते रहने की कोशिश न करें। ऐसा करना बेहद खतरनाक हो सकता है। एक टारगेट तय करें कि कितने किलो वजन कम करना है। उस टारगेट को पाने के बाद उसे मेंटेन करने की कोशिश करें। जितना वजन घटाने के बाद है, उसमें 1-2 किलो का उतार चढ़ाव सामान्य है, लेकिन अगर 3 किलो से ज्यादा वजन वापस लौट आए या फिर इंच बढ़ने लगे तो ध्यान देना जरूरी है।

----------


## Krishna

मोटापा दूर करने के लिए चाहे जो उपाय अपनाएं सबसे ज्यादा जरूरी है कि आपकी सोच सकारात्मक हो। आप कभी भी अपने मोटापे की समस्या को लेकर निराशावादी न हों।

----------

